# really concerned



## suec47 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello I am just finishing up tests for hyperactive thyroid. Have had all the symptoms for a while and my previous Dr said it was from menopause---WRONG! I have very rapid heartbeat, gi problems, insomnia, trembling, grumpiness, so the new Dr has done the bloodwork,nuclear scans, a thryoid sonmogram and soon a needle biopsy on a hot enlarged nodule on the right side. We have gotten to the point of either iodine radiation or partial surgery. I am taking tapazole 3 times a day. I am at a loss have never heard of the type of a problem. Anyone out there with experience or advice---please.


----------

